# looking for climbing/tree work in CO (b/t Fort Collins and Denver)



## mpatch (Oct 15, 2007)

Nuked


----------



## Soul Assassin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Colorado Tree Work*

There was a post earlier about a company looking for quite a few employees. I spoke with the gentleman on the phone, he was quite knowledgeable and his resume' was mind-blowing. He is out of Fort Collins and expanding into the Denver market.

Peace and good luck.


----------



## Thillmaine (Oct 16, 2007)

*Swingle*

There is a company called swingle lawn and tree that is owne dby Doug swingle. He was PLANET organizations president a few years ago and also I think somethign to do with ISA. Suuposedly a good company. ALmost always looking for guys. I also now another guy. His borther works with me in Boston but hewns a tree company in Denver. If your still interested PM me.


----------



## TradeSources (Oct 18, 2007)

How about Washington State instead?

RAPIDLY GROWING TREE SERVICE IN SEATTLE AREA NEEDS HELP!

Grow with us! We urgently need more arborists and tree climbers! Our professional tree service is rapidly expanding in the Seattle area, with crews working all year with residences, corporations, apartment complexes, parks, arboriculture associations, insurance companies, and cities in King and Snohomish Counties. Lots of trees in the beautiful green Pacific Northwest! Mountains and lakes, too!

Our highly qualified General Manager has been in tree care services for over 25 years and is a Certified Arborist. He earned his Bachelor’s Degree with honors in the Science of Biology with an emphasis on Ecology at Washington State University.

Let's talk! Email [email protected] or call 1-877-775-TREE (8733).




mpatch said:


> I plan on moving out of WI shortly and relocating to the front range area. I currently own a small tree service in WI. I am looking for employment in CO.
> Shoot me an IM or email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


----------



## marsolekj (Feb 25, 2008)

*Job Available In Wyoming*

Hello, I am contacting you from JR'S Tree and Lawn Experts,LLC in Cheyenne, WY and we have a job opening. if you are interested please call Ashley at 
307-635-5484. Thank-you


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 6, 2008)

JRs you did some work for my buddy bruce I was told to call you guys. I live right here in Cheyenne and am a quite proficient climber and love to work. Give me a call 307-514-1540. I am looking for good part time work.
Jared


----------

